# Anyone familiar with Merlin Aerial?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with a Merlin Aerial? A 26 inch wheeled, slightly sloping (towards the front) top tube, Ti TT bike by Merlin; Quintana Roo fork. Google only found one review (very positive) in the entire universe.


----------



## Jonthemailman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Merlin Aerial*



merckxman said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Merlin Aerial? A 26 inch wheeled, slightly sloping (towards the front) top tube, Ti TT bike by Merlin; Quintana Roo fork. Google only found one review (very positive) in the entire universe.


I ride a Merlin Aerial, and am very happy with the ride. It is very responsive with the Dura-Ace components, and titanium frame, but it is a stiff ride.


----------

